# Bobby Lashley & Lana



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I didn't see that coming

We going to have a Lashley/Rusev Feud

What do you think about it?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was pretty explicit lmao, Lashley was grabbing her ass with his tongue down her mouth and everything. Lana was CLEARLY loving it. I don't know why they did Rusev that dirty but DAMN. 

Gave me flashbacks of when Trish turned on Jericho for Christian at WM20.


----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

Lana-Dolph
Lana-English
Lana-Lashley

I realize shes fucking god awful in the ring but is the only way you can book her as a whore?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What you imagine:










What you get:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, people wanted Heyman in charge (well, some, not all).

And with some good, you get......whatever the fuck this was.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I mean if they let them have the WWE ewuivalent to a blood feud then great.

But wrestlers have a weird fetish for being in stories that involve their significant other made out with lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

They ACTUALLY booked Lana to make out with Bobby Lashley (at least twice) in front of Rusev :deandre


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

It was crazy funny and a little bit concerning that Rusev was booked to just watch that happen. I'm all for them trying to do something with people who they don't put in the main event or a title picture. She seemed to be way more game for that angle than the Dolph one.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lashley was the LAST person I expected to see there :lmao Let alone making out with Lana hahahah.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I was aroused. Nothing like passionate making out.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

And to think Rusev had to endure this only for it to lead to a piece of shit Lashley/Rusev match that no one cares about LOL




RainmakerV2 said:


> I was aroused. Nothing like passionate making out.


It was pretty hot not gonna lie, because of Lana of course, she's sexy AF


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

RAW's season premiere should be named


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

DammitC said:


> They ACTUALLY booked Lana to make out with Bobby Lashley (at least twice) in front of Rusev :deandre


Don't forget RuRu standing there like a loser...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This storyline will only work if it leads to Lana and Lashley doing a Blacked.Com scene.

As for Blacked.Com I might head over there now to see if I can find a Lana lookalike...


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Could care less about Lashley or the booker writing out his cuck fantasy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> This storyline will only work if it leads to Lana and Lashley doing a Blacked.Com scene.
> 
> As for Blacked.Com I might head over there now to see if I can find a Lana lookalike...


No Lana but the girl in the scene that they released yesterday is pretty hot, someone posted the link on Twitter after that Lana segment :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The booked Lana being a whore again and Rusev is a cuck.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lana tonight


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

It was probably payback for the Maria thing that didn't actually happen


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

No one saw that coming.

Can't deny, Lashley and Lana got my attention too. Lana didn't hesitate to move in to him for the kiss and Lashley didn't hesitate to put his hands all over her.

King Corbin and Randy Orton was still on the stage to watch all of that by the way.

Poor Rusev.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Lana tonight


Im cracking up and I shouldnt be lmao, sweet jesus


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So is this angle worthy of a match between Rusev and Lashley INSIDE Hell in a Cell this Sunday? I would think so. That was pretty brutal on HHH/HBK blood feud levels tonight. Put them in the cage and let them fight over Lana's cheeks. I expect blading and unprotected chair shots.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why the fuck did Rusev okay that? fpalm


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I was aroused. Nothing like passionate making out.


Who knew Bobby could act?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am here for the memes and reactions


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178874486885535745


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> So is this angle worthy of a match between Rusev and Lashley INSIDE Hell in a Cell this Sunday? I would think so. That was pretty brutal on HHH/HBK blood feud levels tonight. Put them in the cage and let them fight over Lana's cheeks. I expect blading and unprotected chair shots.


After RAW I expect some "unprotected" stuff from Lashley's part for sure :lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

I wonder what Bobby Lashley’s wife thought of this? I hope she wasn’t watching lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

"Sophisticated product" :vince3


----------



## victorvnv (Feb 15, 2011)

Rusev should team with Mike and form a team called the Beta Cucks


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> I am here for the memes and reactions
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178874486885535745


Bro those gif reactions on the Twitter page got me crackin the fuck up lmao


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> After RAW I expect some "unprotected" stuff from Lashley's part for sure :lmao


:Oooh:Oooh:Oooh 

:bryanlol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Ace said:


> Why the fuck did Rusev okay that? fpalm


He might have something in common with Seth Rollins and Mike Kanellis...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178869456698777605


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Just realized Bobby is 43. Does he age? His face and body has been the same since 2005, truly a specimen. And Lana seemed to be enjoying it. Maybe a little too much, lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tonight was legendary lol I can't wait for the roasting from the podcasters tomorrow


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Rusev should have listened to Aiden English warning. :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> No Lana but the girl in the scene that they released yesterday is pretty hot, someone posted the link on Twitter after that Lana segment :lol


Been doing some digging.

She'll have to do as my Lana lookalike :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178870390715768832


----------



## Ryder92 (Jul 24, 2018)

They probably do this because strange white millennials get off on this sort of thing.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Either Lana is a good actor, or she enjoyed that way more than she should have. She looked legitimately into it lol.
Poor Rusev, they could have at least had him go up the stage and get his ass kicked by Lashley, Orton, and Corbin and at least TRY to confront the man sticking his tongue down his wife's throat.

Him just standing there watching was awkward, like he was jealous and wanted in on the action with both of them.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

People saying Bobby was doing some great acting... married or not, who wouldn't enjoy going to work and being told, "Alright pal, tonight you're gonna go out there and make out with Lana. Make it look passionate!"

Lana's one of the hottest women WWE have ever employed. Any straight man would be into that, entertainment or not.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178868371607232513
Savage, Ruthless


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Seth, Mike, and Rusev should make a faction


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I don't know why people are on her in saying that Rusev has to be getting punished or no man would okay that happening. Do people not realize that ACTING is a thing?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

#BestForBusiness said:


> Either Lana is a good actor, or she enjoyed that way more than she should have. She looked legitimately into it lol.
> Poor Rusev, they could have at least had him go up the stage and get his ass kicked by Lashley, Orton, and Corbin and at least TRY to confront the man sticking his tongue down his wife's throat.
> 
> Him just standing there watching was awkward, like he was jealous and wanted in on the action with both of them.


He would love to be the Brad Maddox to Lana's Xavier Woods


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

how many cuck programs does wwe need to run at once


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Maddox, Seth, Mike *Kanellis* and now Rusev.

What is it with his company and beta cucks?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I don't know why people are on her in saying that Rusev has to be getting punished or no man would okay that happening. Do people not realize that ACTING is a thing?


 Would you be okay with your wife doing that infront of you? Fuck that, I'd walk off the moment they asked. There's such a thing as pride and self respect.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ace said:


> Maddox, Seth, Mike *Kanellis* and now Rusev.
> 
> What is it with his company and beta cucks?


I guess they're gonna do a Miz/Maryse or Almas/Zelina cuck angle next lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Rusev has no self respect. If he doesn't take himself seriously, Vince Mcmahon sure won't


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> Rusev has no self respect. If he doesn't take himself seriously, Vince Mcmahon sure won't


 He would have earned Vince's respect if he told him to go fuck himself when he pitched it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Alright_Mate said:


> Been doing some digging.
> 
> She'll have to do as my Lana lookalike :lol


Name? :curry2


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178877491064315906


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rusev's reaction :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178885462489882624
First reply by Fox 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178885979626541056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178886802867937280
:sodone :lmao :heston :ha :dead2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Social media is awesome for memes


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178886847893688320


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WWE edited the fuck outta the segment. They cut everything out LMAO. They just realized how porno-rific it was.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I am not sad for Rusev. He chose this. No one put a gun to his or her head.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Certainly made for an interesting slobberknocker.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Ace said:


> Would you be okay with your wife doing that infront of you? Fuck that, I'd walk off the moment they asked. There's such a thing as pride and self respect.


I don't know I'm not an actor but understanding(as you'd have to be if you are in said line of work) the ins and outs of a line of work where that may be occurring I'm sure both my wife and I would find the tools to survive. If not then it's probably best we aren't together because if our relationship can't withstand our jobs and us performing them we probably weren't meant to last anyway. But I'm a pragmatist.

I'm not sure being pretend cuckolded is a matter of self-respect or pride unless you subscribe to antiquated ideals of manhood. Of course, there are inherent dangers of said lines of work perhaps it opens up too many opportunities to philander but if someone is going to cheat it doesn't really matter what you do for a living they're going to do it anyway. I'm sure you'll disagree with me so that's life.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why do they edit shit to death?

Can't delete the internet tho.












Spoiler: RKO and Corbin Reaction


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

WWE is weird as hell for booking real life couples in angles like this and the one with Mike Kanellis. Just seems unnecessary to me


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

You only have yourself to blame rusev. But hey at least you got to look like a beast earlier in the night


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Btwn Miz being the word'st biggest asskisser as a babyface

or Seth Rollins acting like a geek sucking legend dick anytime they bring back the geriactrics

And now btwn the Kanelis thing and this Rusev/LashleyLana storyline 2019 is the year of "The Cuck" in WWE

So glad Daniel Bryan and New Day have avoided the Cuck babyface fate


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Another cuck angle xDDDD,

Damn just finished Netflix Baki and this Rusev,Lana,Bobby shit was gay af compared with Baki alpha male writing, Vince gonna turn me into an anime fan!!!.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ace said:


> Name? :curry2


Emma Starletto ( sad I knew that without looking it up.

This is coming off as real hypocritical from Lana especially when she ended a russev push cuz she clearly didn't want him pretending to be Summer Rae's boyfriend.

Also way too many liberties were taken in that segment. Wouldve been a shoot fight if that was my wife


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

I forwarded through RAW before going to work and was thinking to myself all the Nu WWE needs is a bit of black on white and was shocked when it actually happened

This company


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Who knows, maybe they are a cuck couple in real life and Rusev likes seeing her get blacked? Would not be the first time in WWE...


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

We got two cuck angles and a storyline where a man hasn't consummated his marriage...... okay


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

I hope Rusev is being paid very well.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well rusev if you resigned this is your own fault


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Stormbringer said:


> Why do they edit shit to death?
> 
> Can't delete the internet tho.
> 
> ...


 Orton and Corbin's reaction :lmao


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

I get that this is all a work, but if a husband sees his wife kissing another man; the husband would run up to the guy and f*** him up so bad that this guy would be consuming meals with a straw. No reasonable man would just stand there shocked and do nothing. Pathetic booking; further goes to show you that Heyman is just about as ignorant as Triple HGH and Vince in the booking department (and this has Heyman written all over it).

And what is this "Blacked" nonsense I'm reading in this thread? What does "Blacked" mean exactly? It just sounds really racist.

I am actually kinda surprised that both Barnyashev and Perry actually agreed to do this.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

deadcool said:


> And what is this *"Blacked"* nonsense I'm reading in this thread? What does "Blacked" mean exactly? It just sounds really racist.


It's a porn category or series in were the story line its about a black guy that fucks some non-black guy girlfriend (sometimes in front of him), it translated to meme status.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Pretty sure Rusev is done after tonight. He's basically a meme now


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

Well, I guess Rusev is quitting


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

My impression of Paul Heymans alarm clock... 


"Cuck-a-doodle-doo!"


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Heyman must have just discovered cuck porn.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Rusev is weak.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

How can ANYONE agree to this? I mean, one thing is Drake Maverick never consummated his marriage, and Seth being a second to Becky. But to see your wife do this? Even Mike Kanellis never had to do this. Yet. 

Rusev, whatever you real name is, have some fucking self respect, dude. They don't own your life, you realize that? YOU CAN SAY NO TO STUPID SHIT. That rumor about Vince wanting Rusev and Lana to break up is probably true now. 

What is it with them lately, portraying men like this? Fucking hell. What's next? Bringing Punk and AJ Lee back only for AJ to just outright fuck with the whole roster during all Punk matches? fpalm 



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I am not sad for Rusev. He chose this. No one put a gun to his or her head.


I'm starting to think they did.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Watching Bobby's beautiful brown lips digging into Lana's tiny mouth really turned me on. I jerked off to it live and a several more times after the GIFs came out. Fun Raw.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

STEVALD said:


> Watching Bobby's beautiful brown lips digging into Lana's tiny mouth really turned me on. I jerked off to it live and a several more times after the GIFs came out. Fun Raw.


This guy gets it


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

STEVALD said:


> Watching Bobby's beautiful brown lips digging into Lana's tiny mouth really turned me on. I jerked off to it live and a several more times after the GIFs came out. Fun Raw.


Easy tiger...


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Why the FUCK would Rusev ever agree to this? I don't care how bad things are between me and the company, you can't force me and my wife into this shit.

Go fuck yourself Vince, see you on TNT. Have some fucking respect.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

STEVALD said:


> Watching Bobby's beautiful brown lips digging into Lana's tiny mouth really turned me on. I jerked off to it live and a several more times after the GIFs came out. Fun Raw.


I'm weak... this too much.


----------



## Joejustjoe66 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wow. It’s the way she got into it

That’s messed up


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

That segment was straight out of the attitude era.

But seriously, when Lashley was motioning to the back, each time.. I yelled out.. it's gonna be Lana ... and it was.

Now when they went for the first hug & kiss. I laughed when they showed Rusev, closing his eyes. Was ...ok, nice swerve, interesting story... then they kept going .. and going ...and going... That's when my laugh turned into, being uncomfortable for Rusev(the real person).

WWE pushed it too far to where it got weird imho. I'm not offended, don't care about kids watching, etc... it just got odd. Then became not fun.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

Got a hint of they're moving on from this PG bullshit they been doing


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Ace said:


> Name? :curry2


Emma Starletto.

I just had to look for a decent Lana lookalike with a good scene rating :lol


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

or maybe, both Rusev and Lana are perfectly okay with this.

Some people aren't insecure and can actually handle fake relationships fine.


----------



## The Crypt Keeper (Apr 28, 2003)

TD Stinger said:


> Well, people wanted Heyman in charge (well, some, not all).
> 
> And with some good, you get......whatever the fuck this was.


You don't know if Heyman booked it. Shit like this screams Vince.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I am guessing they just went

'Show up to work, do this, or we freeze your contract for breach'

what other possible explanation is there really? Walking away then and not playing ball is shooting yourself in the foot

do the work, leave, shoot interviews after, make money


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

STEVALD said:


> Watching Bobby's beautiful brown lips digging into Lana's tiny mouth really turned me on. I jerked off to it live and a several more times after the GIFs came out. Fun Raw.


....

weren't you scared your mom might walk in?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Changed my sig :evil


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Don't trust them hoes Rusev.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

Big yikes.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Bet rusev regrets marrying Lana now. That relationship has fucked his entire career.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ace said:


> Don't trust them hoes Rusev.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Stormbringer said:


> Why do they edit shit to death?
> 
> Can't delete the internet tho.
> 
> ...


Lol at Orton and Corbin reactions. :brock4


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

LMFAO their solution to protecting Corbin from looking stupid with the King gimmick was to... Make the purple cape black. Yup. Now he doesn't look dumb. Vinnie you're a genius!!!


----------



## Brethogan (Jan 29, 2019)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I don't know why people are on her in saying that Rusev has to be getting punished or no man would okay that happening. Do people not realize that ACTING is a thing?


Thank you, geez, it's stupid ass fans that take fake shit too seriously


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

PirateMonkE said:


> We got two cuck angles and a storyline where a man hasn't consummated his marriage...... okay


Vince is projecting.. He has reached an age where it can be difficult to get an erection..


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

STEVALD said:


> Watching Bobby's beautiful brown lips digging into Lana's tiny mouth really turned me on. I jerked off to it live and a several more times after the GIFs came out. Fun Raw.


Damn brother, you'd love "blacked" on pornhub. Get on that shit. 

You're welcome.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

I bet they wanted to do this same angle with Ambrose and Renee Young and Lashley before Ambrose left.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

I am starting to think Heyman is a hack


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

So strange read peoples opinions that they forced them to do that? As other said, there is something like acting, or do you think that if someone in a movie who kissed someone else is a slut to their husband/his wife?

Really sad to see how mature some of the people in here are and thats why everyone makes fun of people liking wrestling.

And the sad thing is, if it would be labeled "Attitude Era" people would have liked this segment hard.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

White Glove Test said:


> I bet they wanted to do this same angle with Ambrose and Renee Young and Lashley before Ambrose left.


And from the podcast, it seems pretty evident that Dean would have no problem telling Vince to go fuck himself and fight him on his stupid shit.

Seth, Becky, Rusev, Lana, NONE OF THESE PEOPLE fight against dumb ideas. The only person with any balls in this company left because he has brains too.

AND his woman is still collecting a paycheck from Vince. Now THAT'S getting cucked.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Why do we have two cuck angles going on at once? :lol


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

fabi1982 said:


> So strange read peoples opinions that they forced them to do that? As other said, there is something like acting, or do you think that if someone in a movie who kissed someone else is a slut to their husband/his wife?
> 
> Really sad to see how mature some of the people in here are and thats why everyone makes fun of people liking wrestling.
> 
> And the sad thing is, if it would be labeled "Attitude Era" people would have liked this segment hard.


We know its all acting. Well at least I do. Cause come on no way Bobby could pull lana with his quiet personality. 

What bothers me is the soap opera bullshit. Professional wrestling has only pulled it off convincingly once with macho and Elizabeth.

Professional wrestling is lowest common denominator trash tv, it does not have the maturity to make love storylines like this work. That's what bothers me it's so stupid in a bad way.

That's just my take. But if it was me I'd be fine with my girl act kissing another dude. Porn is a different story.

Oh and also rusevs reaction wasn't correct. He should have been pissed not heartbroken.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

TommyWCECM said:


> We know its all acting. Well at least I do. Cause come on no way Bobby could pull lana with his quiet personality.
> 
> What bothers me is the soap opera bullshit. Professional wrestling has only pulled it off convincingly once with macho and Elizabeth.
> 
> ...


Thats why people back then (in the so called best era in wrestling) were hyped about the Lita/Hardys thing, or Lita/Edge or anything like that? You know why? Because people could enjoy stuff back then. And yes it was always trash TV, why should it be anything else? All I want is being entertained, and at least I am.

And who says this is a love story like Macho and Elizabeth? This is more like ending with either Lashley destroying Rusev, or Lana turning on Lashley so Rusev can destroy him.

But anyone their own I guess, and lets hope that everyone understands this is acting and no punishment for Rusev, otherwise he would be fed to Ali in the middle of RAW and not in the main event with a returning Lashley.


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> Why do they edit shit to death?
> 
> Can't delete the internet tho.
> 
> ...


Fuck this !!! It should traumatize any man, you just have your hot ++++ wife making out with a steroids black guy = big cock in front of everybody whilst you stand to look like a dick, even worse a dick wearing a ridiculous 80´s moustache.

He looked like those idiots in a porn film watching their wives banging a guy to pay the bills.

It's kayfabe but fuck Heyman for agreeing with this.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Rusev already did this storyline with Dolph Ziggler and it was the worst feud of the year. Let's see if they can top it...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

fabi1982 said:


> TommyWCECM said:
> 
> 
> > We know its all acting. Well at least I do. Cause come on no way Bobby could pull lana with his quiet personality.
> ...


If you think this is a push for rusev you are very naive...


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

fabi1982 said:


> Thats why people back then (in the so called best era in wrestling) were hyped about the Lita/Hardys thing, or Lita/Edge or anything like that? You know why? Because people could enjoy stuff back then. And yes it was always trash TV, why should it be anything else? All I want is being entertained, and at least I am.
> 
> And who says this is a love story like Macho and Elizabeth? This is more like ending with either Lashley destroying Rusev, or Lana turning on Lashley so Rusev can destroy him.
> 
> But anyone their own I guess, and lets hope that everyone understands this is acting and no punishment for Rusev, otherwise he would be fed to Ali in the middle of RAW and not in the main event with a returning Lashley.


Um the edge Lita hardy thing wasn't an angle that was a worked shoot. That didn't require any effort to work.

If it comes out that Lashley is smashing Lana then I would have absolutely no problem with this. Mainly cause I hate Lana with a passion already.

Macho had a well known drug problem well well known from back then and was a prick to Elizabeth. That's why their reunion worked. Cause they worked through real life issues.

Unless Lana and rusev have legitimate real life issues this angle won't work. Unless rusev destroys Lashley. If rusev goes back to her in the future his a bitch. Not a cuck. But a bitch that's much worse.

Being a cuck is an odd fetish like being choked. Going back to a cheating girlfriend or wife as a man is a bitch move. Unless the cheating was provoked of course.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Yeah Lana wrapping her leg around him was out of it indeed, They really went all the way with that shit, I still sense that this is just another Midcard jealous former partner storyline in the works.

Like a lite Jericho/Trish/Christian.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Maaan that was uncomfortable for me, I can't imagine how Rusev OKed this. Wow.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

TommyWCECM said:


> Um the edge Lita hardy thing wasn't an angle that was a worked shoot. That didn't require any effort to work.
> 
> If it comes out that Lashley is smashing Lana then I would have absolutely no problem with this. Mainly cause I hate Lana with a passion already.
> 
> ...


Hope you can see how you are worked here? Why does it interest ANYONE how these people behave to each other outside of WWE? Why do you call him a cuck and her a bitch just because they are playing a role here? Of course they are drinking wine and having dinner tonight together and all is fine. Just another showing how social media has killed any chance of "having a storyline" focus on STORY.

Like how anybody can be scared of the Undertaker, because in real life he is drinking mint julips at the beach, just look at his wifes instagram.

All this over analyzing really makes it hard for anyone to enjoy anything.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

fabi1982 said:


> Hope you can see how you are worked here? Why does it interest ANYONE how these people behave to each other outside of WWE? Why do you call him a cuck and her a bitch just because they are playing a role here? Of course they are drinking wine and having dinner tonight together and all is fine. Just another showing how social media has killed any chance of "having a storyline" focus on STORY.
> 
> Like how anybody can be scared of the Undertaker, because in real life he is drinking mint julips at the beach, just look at his wifes instagram.
> 
> All this over analyzing really makes it hard for anyone to enjoy anything.


Dude I know I'm being worked. But there's a difference between being worked in the fun way and being worked in the wrong way.

This is the wrong way. This is insulting to my intelligence. This isn't getting me in to the fantasy it's pissing me off. 

I'll repeat, in 2019 Vince McMahon doesn't know how to do love angles unless it's art imitating real life. So unless Lana is an actual whore there's no need for this unless rusev kills Lashley and humiliates Lana which won't happen.


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

Sadly this era of WWE its likely this will be short lived. Done right it could have been the best thing in Bobby's WWE career.


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeah, my point is also I don't know how Rusev agreed to this. I know it's WWE and all but fuck if my boss asked me to eat shit I'd tell him to stick it up to his ass.

In his position, I'd be like, that idea is unacceptable, it goes against my principles so no thanks. If you force me I'll walk away. Surely Rusev can work somewhere else.

Looked like one those mad moments when Vince screams into someone's earpiece "You got 5 min to come up with something shocking!!!" and they decided to do this angle.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

TommyWCECM said:


> Dude I know I'm being worked. But there's a difference between being worked in the fun way and being worked in the wrong way.
> 
> This is the wrong way. This is insulting to my intelligence. This isn't getting me in to the fantasy it's pissing me off.
> 
> I'll repeat, in 2019 Vince McMahon doesn't know how to do love angles unless it's art imitating real life. So unless Lana is an actual whore there's no need for this unless rusev kills Lashley and humiliates Lana which won't happen.


Ok thats a fair point, but your Vince comment doesnt make sense, if we have the Kannalis thing, where I am sure the child is not from another man or like others said the Lana/Rusev/Dolph thing. It is not always imitating real life, but it is cheese I give you that and it is fine if you dont enjoy it. 

At least you can state why you dont like it compared to others saying "how can he approve to this".

Anyways I see your point and thanks for the conversation


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

That main event was hilarious, I love how so many heels appeared one by one during the match (Randy, Corbin, Lashley, Lana and Bray) :maury

Lashley making out with Lana, stopping, raising his finger and basically telling Rusev "Wait, there's more!", making out with Lana again and so on :maury

Randy and Corbin just staying there and then lights going out BOOM here comes The Fiend :maury

What in the world... :maury


----------



## The Frisky (Aug 23, 2016)

That was hard to watch tbh. Lol. Wow.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I didn't care the last time they did a Rusev/Lana love triangle/whatever the fuck, and I don't care now.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Nobody is going to get behind Rusev, who as the face, just sat there watching his girl taken from him and accepted getting cucked.

The only way to salvage Rusev as a character is to run a storyline where Rusev dumped Lana weeks ago to focus on his career and getting shredded. Otherwise, if we just saw a live cucking, that shit is never getting a face over.


----------



## CTv2 (Sep 8, 2019)

You know what I'm glad this is happening, I now have a guaranteed piss break again.


----------



## MyMelody (Feb 4, 2019)

So every day this happens on TV shows and in Movies you are all talking madness? Some people really live this too much lol,


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

CTv2 said:


> You know what I'm glad this is happening, I now have a guaranteed piss break again.


That entire show last night was a piss break.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I am guessing they just went
> 
> 'Show up to work, do this, or we freeze your contract for breach'
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100%. I (hope) that this is happening because Rusev and Lana have told Vince they are not re signing when there contracts are up and this is Vince punishing and humiliating them on their way out.

If this is the case, I can stomach this because I know their is a light at the end of this tunnel. 

If they re-signed...…..


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

i wonder how much convincing they had to do to get Rusev to approve that rofl


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Lana (or CJ Perry which is her real name) is a professional actress and has been long before WWE. So she knows how to act....though she did look like she may have really enjoyed it!!!! As for Rusev, well: this is Entertainment and his wife is an actress. This storyline can be major money if they do it right from here. They made more of a bang in 2 minutes than Mike and Maria Kannellis have in months with whatever they were trying to accomplish with that! 

WWE is an Entertainment company and the three of them got more attention than they have had in years!!! All those crying for Rusev and Lana to leave...well, this publicity is going mainstream so they may not be quick to run from the money they COULD generate from this!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So I fell asleep right before this shit happened, but have seen clips. I just saw Orton and Corbin were there laughing hysterically when Lashley was making out with Lana. That's fucking great lol.


----------



## jonaskane (Sep 1, 2016)

Yeah, it's all a work.

I mean, there's never been a storyline in the past where a real life couple wound up splitting over a kayfabe relationship.

*cough HHH Chyna Steph*
*cough Kevin Sullivan Woman Chris Benoit*

All good, right?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I agree with you 100%. I (hope) that this is happening because Rusev and Lana have told Vince they are not re signing when there contracts are up and this is Vince punishing and humiliating them on their way out.
> 
> If this is the case, I can stomach this because I know their is a light at the end of this tunnel.
> 
> If they re-signed...…..


Since they edited it on youtube, I also think they just went ‘let’s fucking go for it - make it uncomfortable in a pg setting’

IMO they’re out of there


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Rusev did look pretty fucking miserable even when he challenged Seth. Punishment seems outrageous because couldn't Lana just say no? Unless Rusev is leaving and Lana isn't. So strange.


----------



## Nakahoeup (May 18, 2018)

It's funny they did this while Hogan was on the show lol I almost think Vince did this as an inside joke to Hogan.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

Coyotex said:


> i wonder how much convincing they had to do to get Rusev to approve that rofl


vince probably convinced him that he "owed him one" after getting his hair cut that time without asking permission.:rivetingcena


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lets compare this to a similar storyline: Dustin Rhodes-Terri-Val Venis from 1998. 

In late 97, Dustin walked out on Terri to pursue his own interests that she couldn't fulfill, leaving her in tears. 

Goldust adopts the "Artist Formerly Known As Goldust" persona, which is basically multi-colored Goldust into BDSM and God knows what else. 

Eventually, Dustin gets on a religious kick and cites that Goldust ruined his life and his marriage. He's clearly struggling but is trying to get his life and career back on track. 

Mid 98, Val Venis, the porn star, is introduced, and makes a name for himself with sexual innuendos a plenty, and hitting on every woman in sight, culminating in him having an affair with Mrs. Yamaguchi and blowing his feud with Kaientai new extremes (Choppy Choppy Pee Pee! lolz). 

Eventually Val Venis and Dustin cross paths. It is actually kind of a natural fit as Dustin, doing the more moral and religious bit, would take Umbridge with an open homewrecker like Val. Val, doing what he does, decides to hit Dustin where it hurts, and starts an affair with Dustin's estranged wife Terri, which involves "making movies" with her. 

Dustin is brought to his lowest low when Val beats him on PPV with Terri in Val's corner. 

To get back at Val and his estranged wife, Dustin once again adopts the Goldust persona, getting his revenge in the PPV rematch where he kicks Val in the balls with Shattered Dreams. 

Now all of what I just described is a storyline with actual character development. 

- The couple of Dustin/Terri is ruined when Dustin turns heel
- Dustin realizes the mistakes he's made in his life and tries to repair the damage. 
- Character that likes to sleep with his enemies' women starts affair with Terri
- Dustin gets humiliated and has to go back to the extreme to get his revenge. 
- Goldust gets revenge by kicking the cheater in the nuts. 

There is a full fall from grace and redemption arc there for Dustin. Val, being the pornstar that tries to fuck every woman in sight, acted in character and Terri, the scored wife, fit into this perfectly (what they did with Terri after this was, um, terrible, but lets stick with the Goldust storyline). The fans were invested in the Goldust/Terri couple and they had a history. Maybe not of Randy/Liz proportions, but enough to where they were THE couple of WWF at the time, and it was something that was perfectly exploitable for storylines on TV such as this one. 

Now lets look at this Rusev/Lana/Lashley situation. 

- Rusev and Lana's partnership was a successful on screen pairing...until WWE decided to ruin it and pull the plug on both of them. Rusev is a perfect example of the "start and stop" push nonsense we've seen in recent years as every single time he gets over, they pull the plug on it with no rhyme or reason. 
- Both Lana and Rusev have been off TV for so long, I forgot they were even with the company. True, Terri was gone for about a year, but Dustin's story was allowed to continue in her absence. 
- Rusev just came back last week, and is trying to reestablish himself. He mentioned on this episode that he's having issues with Lana. 
- Now here's where things get messy. So Bobby Lashley comes back and is having an affair with Lana as they have a dirty makeout session on the entrance ramp

OK, how the hell does Lashley figure into this? What does he have against Rusev? There is no feud there that I recall. Since when does Bobby Lashley try to score with other men's women to get back at them? Also, what were the problems between Rusev and Lana that led to this? There was no natural progression to get to this point. They both just disappeared and now we're supposed to just go along with this, because apparently, the WWE's stories don't have middles. 

Maybe there will be a promo next week that explains all of this, but honestly, it is so sloppy and unnatural at this point, that I have a hard time caring about it. 

This is something that could have been fixed with a little bit of forward planning. 

Instead of rushing Lana and Lashley back and jumping head first into this, why not set up the bread crumbs to get to that point first: 

1) Rusev cuts a lengthy promo explaining where he's been, what he's been up to, and maybe even dodge questions about his marriage to Lana, not wanting to expose the personal drama. This can paint Rusev in a new light. Maybe they can take an angle where Lana still hates America, but Rusev has come to love it and the life and opportunities he's gotten here, and they are disagreeing on that. I don't know. I'm just spit-balling. 
2) Rusev gets big match with Seth for the Universal Title (pre announced at least a week in advance to hype the show). Lana appears backstage before the match to wish Rusev luck. 
3) Lashley returns and interferes in the match, stating his desire to be the Universal champion and how Rusev doesn't deserve it as much as him. 
4) Rusev looks for Lana backstage, but she has left. The audience can deduce that she's disappointed he did not win the Universal Title. 
5) Lashley and Rusev feud continues for a few weeks leading into their PPV match. Lashley is destroying people left and right in squash matches to reestablish himself as a dominant force. 
6) PPV roles around and Lashley brings out Lana for his entrance and makeout session ensues. Lashley wins at the PPV, and a heartbroken Rusev gets to start his redemption arc. 
7) Lashley could get a Universal Title shot down the road, with Lana as his manager. Very much like what Lashley did to him, Rusev comes back and costs him the title match. This eventually sets up a big grudge match for Rumble or Mania. 

This is something that could have been allowed to simmer and build for weeks and months. Instead, we just learned that Rusev and Lana are having problems (and what a coincidence that it was mentioned on the same night she returned, huh?). All three players have been off TV and are now thrust into this storyline together. It all just feels rushed and sloppy, and really, in Rusev and Lana's case, it feels like they are there to try and keep them away from AEW.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Its just my observation through the years so it might be wrong but both Lana and Rusev are kinda people who are suckers for American reality show culture. I really don't believe that they have been forced to do this kind of things.

Pretty much sure that they are enjoying this attention.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rusev MatchCUCK.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

i thought it was unnecessary


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Blisstory said:


> Lana-Dolph
> Lana-English
> Lana-Lashley
> 
> I realize shes fucking god awful in the ring but is the only way you can book her as a whore?


Whores can be over ya know lol


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

jonaskane said:


> Yeah, it's all a work.
> 
> I mean, there's never been a storyline in the past where a real life couple wound up splitting over a kayfabe relationship.
> 
> ...


Andrade is with Zelina Vega on TV, yet he is dating Charlotte and Vega is married to another wrestler...Randy Savage had Sherri as his manager, yet he was married to Elizabeth...Vince made out with tons of Divas in the early 2000's, but he was married to Linda....actors and actresses kiss and f*** all the time on TV, yet they do not hook up in real life!! Porn stars have sex with scores of other people, yet some of them are married or are in committed relationships.

There are tons of onscreen relationships/hook ups that didn't result in a real life relationships. Some did, and most don't! Some people are professional enough to not let their work filter into their personal lives and others are not.This one may not result in anything off screen, but who knows...maybe it can. Lashley is married too! Who knows, but we can't just assume!


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

I get that actors kiss people in the movies and tv all the time, but this was a bit uncomfortable for some reason. Lana and Bobby went ALL OUT...lol
That was pretty extreme with Lashley grabbing and squeezing Lana's ass.

I didnt understand Rusev's reaction. He didnt look angry or surprised or heart broken.. It was strange as fuck. You would expect him to either run down the ramp and attack Bobby or show that he is hurt and heartbroken. He just stared with no expression at all.

No way I would let my wife do that by the way. Call me insecure all you want and convince me its just ascting but fuck that. Not my WIFE. 
A gf that im not in love with OK...Wife no way


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Brodus Clay said:


> It's a porn category or series in were the story line its about a black guy that fucks some non-black guy girlfriend (sometimes in front of him), it translated to meme status.


There goes my appetite.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Jeripunk99 said:


> I get that actors kiss people in the movies and tv all the time, but this was a bit uncomfortable for some reason. Lana and Bobby went ALL OUT...lol
> That was pretty extreme with Lashley grabbing and squeezing Lana's ass.
> 
> I didnt understand Rusev's reaction. He didnt look angry or surprised or heart broken.. It was strange as fuck. You would expect him to either run down the ramp and attack Bobby or show that he is hurt and heartbroken. He just stared with no expression at all.
> ...


Sometimes shock takes many forms, sometimes people don't immediately lash out or show their emotions. He may be stoic on the outside but broken on the inside.

It's uncomfortable because you were supposed to feel uncomfortable. That was the point. They wanted you to feel for Rusev.

Acting is just a job and I'm sure that Rusev and Lana went back to the hotel together feeling like it was a job well done. As for your feelings on the subject matter presented I think it's a good thing that you're not in that particular line of work because it's clear that you couldn't handle it. It's not necessarily insecurity but it isn't necessarily not insecurity either. You need to trust and support your partner when you are in a marriage or relationship. If their work or the things they have to do at work make your blood boil to that extent you are in the wrong relationship.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I remember Jeff refusing to get into a cuck story line in were he take Lita from Matt he even said he would prefer to quit WWE, when the Edge feud happened Matt and Lita already broken their relationship so isn't like this.

Zero respect to Rusev 80% of his story lines are about him being a cuck (and all of them were boring, this gonna be the same), even the Rock had one segment about Lana lol, now hes Cucksev to me.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Blisstory said:


> Lana-Dolph
> Lana-English
> Lana-Lashley
> 
> I realize shes fucking god awful in the ring but is the only way you can book her as a whore?


Or maybe they're doing everything they can to split them up in non kayfabe. Deja Vu all over again. Sunny/HBK Melina/Bautista.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Why are people making such a big deal about this? It's acting, who cares


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I agree with you 100%. I (hope) that this is happening because Rusev and Lana have told Vince they are not re signing when there contracts are up and this is Vince punishing and humiliating them on their way out.
> 
> If this is the case, I can stomach this because I know their is a light at the end of this tunnel.
> 
> If they re-signed...…..


So if they are leaving then why agree to this. What's the worst that can happen. They get fired.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

jonaskane said:


> Yeah, it's all a work.
> 
> I mean, there's never been a storyline in the past where a real life couple wound up splitting over a kayfabe relationship.
> 
> ...


This is how Candido's and Morrison's cuck reputation started.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm gonna bring something up that nobody thought of yet.

Errrr.... why the hell didn't they use EC3 instead of Lashley? That would have been perfect. First off it would have given EC3 something to do, second, it totally fits his character and EC3 would be killer with that role, and third he just lost to Rusev last week. Little payback.

Come on Vince/Heyman/Writers, use your brains.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Zappers said:


> I'm gonna bring something up that nobody thought of yet.
> 
> Errrr.... why the hell didn't they use EC3 instead of Lashley? That would have been perfect. First off it would have given EC3 something to do, second, it totally fits his character and EC3 would be killer with that role, and third he just lost to Rusev last week. Little payback.
> 
> Come on Vince/Heyman/Writers, use your brains.


We can't use EC3 for storylines! 

We just need to keep him under contract so AEW can't get him!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Huge Lashley fan, but not liking this storyline for him. More than likely he'll end up jobbing to Rusev at some point. Lashley should have come back attacking Rollins the Monday after HIAC.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

MyMelody said:


> So every day this happens on TV shows and in Movies you are all talking madness? Some people really live this too much lol,


It's because in wrestling you need a build up and this came out of nowhere and Lashley of all people who has the charisma of a billy goat. Mega Powers has a build up to it. So did the Trish/Christian/Jericho story. They have been trying Lana with other wrestlers for a while now and it hasn't worked so why keep doing it. Most fans know that they ain't going anywhere with this story.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

https://www.instagram.com/thelanawwe/?hl=en


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Why Lashley ? Why is Lana cheating on Rusev ? Did I miss something or did all of this just start randomly last night ?

Also, why so many cuckhold storylines in WWE currently ?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Why Lashley ? Why is Lana cheating on Rusev ? Did I miss something or did all of this just start randomly last night ?
> 
> Also, why so many cuckhold storylines in WWE currently ?


Vince found cuck porn on pornhub


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Why Lashley ? Why is Lana cheating on Rusev ? Did I miss something or did all of this just start randomly last night ?
> 
> Also, why so many cuckhold storylines in WWE currently ?


Who else is getting cucked?


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Why Lashley ? Why is Lana cheating on Rusev ? Did I miss something or did all of this just start randomly last night ?
> 
> Also, why so many cuckhold storylines in WWE currently ?


I think the in story reason is she believes Rusev was with Maria Kanellis.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

the44boz said:


> Who else is getting cucked?


Mike Kannellis


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't know how to embed tweets but Mike Kannellis is getting involved

https://twitter.com/RealMikeBennett...bed/dbwdrt?responsive=true&is_nightmode=false


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I honestly don't like this story at all. They've done this shit with Lana and Rusev before and on top of that, who the fuck is finding this entertaining?


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Is not a bad couple, since the popularity of interracial porn...

Besides Bobby Lashley always need a manager.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

If it ends in Rusev throwing another fish I am happy


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Lashley needs something, Rusev doesn’t bar a feud so I’m not against this one and willing to see where it goes. I’m more grateful Rusev wasn’t fed to Seth.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Zappers said:


> I'm gonna bring something up that nobody thought of yet.
> 
> Errrr.... why the hell didn't they use EC3 instead of Lashley? That would have been perfect. First off it would have given EC3 something to do, second, it totally fits his character and EC3 would be killer with that role, and third he just lost to Rusev last week. Little payback.
> 
> Come on Vince/Heyman/Writers, use your brains.


Could it be because EC3 is getting Maria?


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

Zappers said:


> I'm gonna bring something up that nobody thought of yet.
> 
> Errrr.... why the hell didn't they use EC3 instead of Lashley? That would have been perfect. First off it would have given EC3 something to do, second, it totally fits his character and EC3 would be killer with that role, and third he just lost to Rusev last week. Little payback.
> 
> Come on Vince/Heyman/Writers, use your brains.


Agreed. Plus it would be a callback to the EC3/Catrina/Johnny Curtis love triangle storyline from the never ending season of the *true* NXT except this time EC3 would be in the Johnny Curtis role. 
:trolldog


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

Not surprised that Lashley is involved in this. After all he did tell Ambrose on his last night that he was gonna take care of Renee for him lmao.

Its obvious that he has a thing for married chicks.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

Le Duff Fluffer said:


> i thought it was unnecessary


its kind of weird if you ask me, those two are married in real life and yet they have lana basically dry hump lashley on the stage. I know its "acting" yada yada but even then, she was getting proper stuck in. It was hardly just a kiss.

I just get reminded of this

*"you ok with that?"*


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, it was definitely unexpected. So I guess it means WWE can still surprise us when it really wants to. That being said, it was hardly a game changer. Let's see where it goes, though.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Zapato said:


> Could it be because EC3 is getting Maria?


I was thinking that as a possibility too.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It's Lashley & Lana so i don't care although Rusev is the only reason i'll watch.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

It worked.. It got people talking.. But if I didn´t know any better, I´d swear they secretly hired Vince Russo back, this has his fingerprints all over it.


----------



## Searchy1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Am I the only one who was totally confused by the booking last night with this lot? 

Rusev came back as Maria's baby's dad which made no sense. He didnt say anything. Then suddenly out of nowhere he comes out to save Seth and got a ridiculous pop, which, give previous weeks' booking, made no sense. 

Then he turns on Seth straight away and demands a UC shot. Then he goes from being a heel to Lashley coming out and getting fully clothed erotic with his wife. Which made no sense. How is the face and who is the heel? 

Aside from that - enjoyed RAW last night actually.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

People need to admit and see Vince is doing this for his own entertainment. This like many wwe storyline isn't going anywhere just like the first time they did this with ziggler.

Its not about bad or good acting because Vince has no creative integrity.

Vince just showing the world his inferiority complex.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

To the people saying why would Rusev be okay with this, you do realize these guys are acting at the end of the day right? They're all adults here and he understands it's for storytelling purposes. 

Unless of course this turns into another Kurt/Karen/Jarrett situation in which case fuck me and this comment.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

There are 2 different cuckold storylines on Raw right now, if the executive directors are booking their fetishes I think Bischoff is going to win with hot, lesbian action.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm just waiting for Rusev to knock on the door dressed as the pizza delivery guy on the youtube feed.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Just saw the unedited clip, Lana was definitely loving that shit. She pulled Bobby back in a couple times when he tried to pull away.

#bitcheslovebobby


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

I didn't even watch RAW last night, I'm just catching up on the gossip about this, but I just want to say that Randy Savage was right. 

This is a hard lesson men, but don't ever let your precious Elizabeths around the boys.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Well I guess Bobby has been busy for the last couple of months both Lana and Maria lol.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

When CJ Perry and Miroslav Barnyashev get divorced in 2 years to zero surprise, we're all going to look back at this night as the beginning of the end.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Just saw the unedited clip, Lana was definitely loving that shit. She pulled Bobby back in a couple times when he tried to pull away.
> 
> #bitcheslovebobby


I’d be down for a #bitcheslovebobby character for Lashley since I think it would be hilarious to hear his monotone ass baby voice saying that. Might as well make him the father of Maria’s baby too. Just have Lashley going around giving all of these chicks the BLACKED treatment


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

ObsoleteMule said:


> I’d be down for a #bitcheslovebobby character for Lashley since I think it would be hilarious to hear his monotone ass baby voice saying that. Might as well make him the father of Maria’s baby too. Just have Lashley going around giving all of these chicks the BLACKED treatment


Lol Bobby's complete inability to pull that character and storyline off would make it a thousand times better than if it were done with somebody competent.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ObsoleteMule said:


> I’d be down for a #bitcheslovebobby character for Lashley since I think it would be hilarious to hear his monotone ass baby voice saying that. Might as well make him the father of Maria’s baby too. Just have Lashley going around giving all of these chicks the BLACKED treatment


 That would be amazing.

Putting aside the fact they're married and it was a pretty shit thing to do on TV.

That segment was incredible and has created a buzz.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Just saw the unedited clip, Lana was definitely loving that shit. She pulled Bobby back in a couple times when he tried to pull away.
> 
> #bitcheslovebobby





ObsoleteMule said:


> I’d be down for a #bitcheslovebobby character for Lashley since I think it would be hilarious to hear his monotone ass baby voice saying that. Might as well make him the father of Maria’s baby too. Just have Lashley going around giving all of these chicks the BLACKED treatment


(Doomfist from Overwatch)


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> That was pretty explicit lmao, Lashley was grabbing her ass with his tongue down her mouth and everything. Lana was CLEARLY loving it. I don't know why they did Rusev that dirty but DAMN.
> 
> Gave me flashbacks of when Trish turned on Jericho for Christian at WM20.


Not really, no? It's not like it was an Edge/Lita type of thing.


----------



## ETateham (Apr 3, 2018)

This and Brock beating the stuffins out of Rey and his kid like it's 2003 again. I loved it mate I loved that ending. Reminded me of the good old raunchy endings when they gave less of a fuck about what people would say.

I hope they tongue up & mock screw in the backstage with a camera filming it next week like some softcore big black dick porno and that stupid Bulgarian goes and brings his tank to the arena and tries to run over both of them.

This is exactly the direction they should go on RAW. Get excessive. Rough language. Blood n guts. Grabbing arse. Controversy.

Anybody says this is too excessive you're a prissy little wanker.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I like FOX responding to the tweet about this segment. Someone talked shit and said something like “I bet FOX is so happy they signed up for this” and the official Twitter page (great follow by the way) roasted the dude and said how they were excited lol. I love trash storylines like this. It just reminds me of when wrestling was good 20 years ago 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol Bobby's complete inability to pull that character and storyline off would make it a thousand times better than if it were done with somebody competent.


Exactly! I really need this to happen. The thought of a weekly #bitcheslovebobby segments has me dying


----------



## IBWMD (May 7, 2016)

The whole thing just seems weird. 
When Rusev returned they had it be part of the whole Mike/Maria thing. Then just dismissed it as soon as possible.
Now they have backstage interviewers quizzing Rusev about Lana and problems at home for no apparent reason to try and justify the angle later in the night.
This worked for shock value but really needed some sort of build before just diving in to what they did on Raw. 

I honestly just don't get where this is going and how it benefits anyone involved. Rusev beats Lashley and what... the guy has been of TV for a couple of months, which was kayfabe caused by choke artist extraordinaire Strowman, and crushes the momentum of a returning Lashley. Or Lashely beats Rusev in which case we have another Mike Kanellis. 
Who benefits from either scenario?


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> RAW's season premiere should be named


I noticed some of you watch porn, not only in this thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Just saw the unedited clip, Lana was definitely loving that shit. She pulled Bobby back in a couple times when he tried to pull away.
> 
> #bitcheslovebobby












It wouldn't surprise me if when they were making out and she put her leg around him she felt "something" that that got her more into the scene :lol


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Corbin and Randy watching the kiss


----------



## Ed Bottiglieri (Oct 2, 2019)

upgrade over rusev


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Watching again, imo they had some technical issues, Lana took a long ass time to appear notice of many times Bobby does the entrance gesture and Lana still not there and they seem to extend the blacked moment way too much, maybe they had a problem with putting Bray on stage? xDDD


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Roxinius said:


> how many cuck programs does wwe need to run at once


Just keeping up with the times pal! :vince5


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

This is hardly the first time they have done exploitive type segments/storylines with Rusev/Lana. Maybe he ( & his wife ) are okay with these type things provided the $$$ are good enough.

Love the guy but unless he ends up getting the Kofi Kingston treatment, he is never going to be the bigger player he could have been. So it may boil down to make those dollar dollar bills.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Seems odd for me to Lana for agree to do this since she pretty or kinda refuse it when she tangled with Ziggler.

I wonder if WWE pay attention with Bobby Lashley sexuality side. First tag with Mickie James, then insult Dean Ambrose by keep Renee warm(don't forget how Renee astonished with Bob pec muscle) then Caruso stared his junk.


----------



## Tarrant666 (Oct 2, 2019)

Blacked!


----------



## victorvnv (Feb 15, 2011)

Lol at people here talking about pride etc.

They both got offered probably a lot of money for the segment .

I bet everyone here will allow their gfs / wife’s to make out with Bobby lashley once if they get offered , say 20 000$ for that kiss.

Stop analyzing stuff from personal point and look at it from business point. Rusev and Lana hadn’t had a decent program since the Aiden English thing and that was a year ago. 

They were probably offered a lot of extra money as well as solid screen time and storyline to help build their characters in exchange for Lana making out with Lashely .

Most career driven people would accept that trade off .


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

victorvnv said:


> Lol at people here talking about pride etc.
> 
> They both got offered probably a lot of money for the segment .
> 
> ...


You honestly think this is going to lead to a push for rusev? He is clearly getting buried. Why did he character wise stand there like a dumbass instead of getting mad?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

They have better chemistry than Lana and Dolph, I'll say that much.


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

victorvnv said:


> Lol at people here talking about pride etc.
> 
> They both got offered probably a lot of money for the segment .
> 
> ...


And you think Vince is going to offer a lot of money to a low midcard that is visibly being buried? More likely they were told to do this as is part of their contract, that entails following the storylines that are thrown at them.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

The Lashley/Lana thing makes me think of one thing and one thing only. Thank God AEW is starting on TV this week.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> The Lashley/Lana thing makes me thing of one thing and one thing only. Thank God AEW is starting on TV this week.


But this is generating more buzz everywhere than anything AEW will do this week. It is Sports Entertainment afterall. And people love this kind of stuff, 210 posts and counting on this thread tells you that.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

sodiqlawal said:


> But this is generating more buzz everywhere than anything AEW will do this week. It is Sports Entertainment afterall. And people love this kind of stuff, 210 posts and counting on this thread tells you that.


Most of the "buzz" I've seen has been negative. But hey, to each is own. If people want to see that, have at it. I didn't even see it because I was watching Monday Night Football instead. I read about it on Twitter the next morning with most complaining about it.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Buzz? With hardcore fans who are already hooked into the show, maybe. 

It's kind of a big news week and I seriously doubt "The WWE is doing some trashy Jerry Springer story shit" is making a blip with literally ANYONE not already watching Raw.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

victorvnv said:


> Lol at people here talking about pride etc.
> 
> They both got offered probably a lot of money for the segment .
> 
> ...




You don’t get paid extra for doing your job. They got paid whatever their contract stipulates, nothing more for being in this segment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't mind doing an adultery or love triangle storyline, but is it asking too much to have it done well? 

Again, I go back to 98 with the Dustin/Terri/Venis thing, which made perfect sense given all the characters involved.

This just feels out of the blue for everyone involved. Rusev and Lana are having problems? I didn't know that. Lashley fucks married chicks? I didn't know that. Lashley is taunting Rusev with his adultery? Why? 

This feels almost Russo-ian where they did it just to shock people and they'll figure out the rest later.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

this is 100000 percent a rib on lana by vince mcmahon just like the whole angle/jason jordan storyline... both are known for dating outside their race karen angle and rusev aside so vince of course puts them in romance/paternity angles with black wrestlers involved... lol u aint slick vince i see u!


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Ace said:


> Why the fuck did Rusev okay that? fpalm


he didnt Lana did though because she makes the pants clearly in that relationship


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Hangman said:


> My impression of Paul Heymans alarm clock...
> 
> 
> "Cuck-a-doodle-doo!"




you mean "Cuck a doodle JEW!" because this type of shit is right up their and his alley!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

The look on Rollins face :lol


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The True Believer said:


> The look on Rollins face <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


bruh
This shit is hilarious.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Heyman is a genius.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Ace said:


> Heyman is a genius.


No he's not. This temporarily has people talking but there's no where for this storyline to go:

- Either Bobby beats Rusev and Rusev is buried or
- Rusev beats Bobby and Bobby's return momentum is lost, but Rusev won't get over as a babyface because nobody respects him or
- It's a set up and Lana goes back to Rusev, but Bobby won't get over as a face for trying to fuck another guy's wife

In any case Lana and Bobby is only going to be temporary, even if she elevated him the second she leaves it will all be undone. What's the endgame here? Who gets over? What resolution are we supposed to be rooting for? Are we really supposed to root for Rusev to beat up Bobby and take his whore wife back? Are we supposed to root for Rusev to get another woman and rub it in her face? This shit is stupid and pointless.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> No he's not. This temporarily has people talking but there's no where for this storyline to go:
> 
> - Either Bobby beats Rusev and Rusev is buried or
> - Rusev beats Bobby and Bobby's return momentum is lost, but Rusev won't get over as a babyface because nobody respects him or
> ...


It may be stupid but Lana is going to look ravishing and get groped on live TV multiple times over the next couple months

And that sir definitely has a point

No. Wait. That _is_ the point. Getting Bob or Rusev over is not


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> No he's not. This temporarily has people talking but there's no where for this storyline to go:
> 
> - Either Bobby beats Rusev and Rusev is buried or
> - Rusev beats Bobby and Bobby's return momentum is lost, but Rusev won't get over as a babyface because nobody respects him or
> ...


 They've created interest and buzz using two low card guys. That's a win whichever way you look at it.


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

They are ruining Lashley... The guy is a main eventer, not a mid carder.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ace said:


> They've created interest and buzz using two low card guys. That's a win whichever way you look at it.


That isnt how they did it :cena5


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Ace said:


> They've created interest and buzz using two low card guys. That's a win whichever way you look at it.


As someone already pointed out its not real buzz.. the only people talking about this shit are the people already watching. Its not bringing in new eyes. Yes we’re talking but no one else cares


----------



## victorvnv (Feb 15, 2011)

TAC41 said:


> victorvnv said:
> 
> 
> > Lol at people here talking about pride etc.
> ...


Wrong! There is absolutely no way they can tell a married woman make out with another guy in front of her husband without conscent.

No way in hell they can randomly book any woman in today’s age to make up with anyone without them agreeing to it else it will be sexual harassment , huge lawsuit as well as really bad press.

Nah, in order for both Lana and Rusev to agree to that there was surely something extra in it for them, weather it’s a guaranteed push and a title for Rusev, extra money from the segments , etc .


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> It may be stupid but Lana is going to look ravishing and get groped on live TV multiple times over the next couple months
> 
> And that sir definitely has a point
> 
> No. Wait. That _is_ the point. Getting Bob or Rusev over is not


So it's 90's car crash tv? WWE is a PG product for children, this shit isn't going to pop a rating, it's not going to develop into a good story, it's not going to get anybody over and it's probably going to lead to backlash from a parent's group or a women's rights group. Rusev will be sacrificed and nothing will be gained



Ace said:


> They've created interest and buzz using two low card guys. That's a win whichever way you look at it.


Creating a buzz doesn't make you genius, a wrestler pulling down his trunks and taking a shit in the ring on live tv would create a buzz. The question is "is this shit going to make an impact next week or the week after" and the answer is no. Nobody is going to tune in to see people do fully clothed PG making out. 

You called them low carders but that's precisely why this isn't genius-- when Rusev made the save earlier in the night he looked like a beast, the crowd was chanting Rusev Day and they could've elevated him; before Bobby got injured people wanted to see him face Lesnar. They didn't make a buzz using Heath Slater or somebody like that, they're wasting potential upper carders on a storyline that's going to bury both of them. 

If Heyman was an actual genius he would be planning out shit, playing 4 dimensional chess, not trying to pop retweets and YT views for one week.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So it's 90's car crash tv? WWE is a PG product for children, this shit isn't going to pop a rating, it's not going to develop into a good story, it's not going to get anybody over and it's probably going to lead to backlash from a parent's group or a women's rights group. Rusev will be sacrificed and nothing will be gained


Exactly

Vince has never seen Bob as a real main eventer and went sour on Rusev after the plane got shot down over Ukraine which obviously wasnt Rusev or Lana's fault lol. Neither of these two guys are going anywhere. Might as well *try* to pop a brief rating with car crash TV involving a hot blonde with big fake tits doing some interracial cuckoldry. Big fake tits car crash TV worked 20 years ago and Vince isnt exactly brimming with new ideas


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So it's 90's car crash tv? WWE is a PG product for children, this shit isn't going to pop a rating, it's not going to develop into a good story, it's not going to get anybody over and it's probably going to lead to backlash from a parent's group or a women's rights group. Rusev will be sacrificed and nothing will be gained
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well duh its obviously not going to.. but its better than the shit product that was before Heyman came along somewhat at least.. you gotta take a win somewhere..wwe is filled with so much so called "talent", hired by Trips for NXT or whatever reason, who would've been worthless in the previous eras due to their lack of personalities otherwise...well what do you do with them otherwise.. They obviously would be boring because well their personalities are boring and they don't have any real badass in them... They can't improvise for shit, act for shit etc..what else?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

shadows123 said:


> *Well duh its obviously not going to.. but its better than the shit product that was before Heyman came along somewhat at least.. you gotta take a win somewhere*..wwe is filled with so much so called "talent", hired by Trips for NXT or whatever reason, who would've been worthless in the previous eras due to their lack of personalities otherwise...well what do you do with them otherwise.. They obviously would be boring because well their personalities are boring and they don't have any real badass in them... They can't improvise for shit, act for shit etc..what else?


I think Heyman has done some good things, I think Raw has been much better since he's taken over but putting his cuckold fetish on tv is not one of the good things he's done.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I think Heyman has done some good things, I think Raw has been much better since he's taken over but putting his cuckold fetish on tv is not one of the good things he's done.


Well expecting genius stuff from the get go is not the way..Remember there's still Vince and Triple H...two of the worst "i know what's best for business" out there..so Heyman also got some limitations to work with... plus doesnt help to work with limited "mic" talent out there so cant blame heyman there either!!


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> I wonder what Bobby Lashley’s wife thought of this? I hope she wasn’t watching lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now I want to see Rusev come out next week, unveil Lashley's wife and start making out with her to get his revenge. That would rule. I want to see interracial with a white guy and non-white female for once instead of the same ol' black guy and white (typically blonde) woman.

But knowing WWE, next week they'll have Lashley's wife come out after Lashley and Lana come out and they'll have a 3 way makeout session with Rusev left there watching again.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Now I want to see Rusev come out next week, unveil Lashley's wife and start making out with her to get his revenge. That would rule. I want to see interracial with a white guy and non-white female for once instead of the same ol' black guy and white (typically blonde) woman.
> 
> But knowing WWE, next week they'll have Lashley's wife come out after Lashley and Lana come out and they'll have a 3 way makeout session with Rusev left there watching again.


*Rusev, Orton and Corbin watching

Since there was no point to having Orton and Corbin out there the first time why not have em out there again. Maybe that's the real hook - why are King Corbin and Randy Orton taking front row seats to Rusev getting cucked every week? Watch Monday Night RAW to find out!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

ObsoleteMule said:


> As someone already pointed out its not real buzz.. the only people talking about this shit are the people already watching. Its not bringing in new eyes. Yes we’re talking but no one else cares


Welcome to wrestling in 2019. Nothing is bringing new eyes. I don't care what flavour of "hot" or "buzz" or "over" act you are talking about. Rousey didn't do it, Lesnar doesn't do it, Becky isn't doing it, Wyatt isn't doing it. This new eyes bullshit isn't an argument. Bray Wyatt is supposedly the hottest act in the company and nobody outside of the wrestling fanbase gives a fuck about him or his act.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

elidrakefan76 said:


> I want to see interracial with a white guy and non-white female for once instead of the same ol' black guy and white (typically blonde) woman.


:red

Edge/Vickie, Bryan/AJ Lee, Nitro/Melina


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

:lmao


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> :red
> 
> Edge/Vickie, Bryan/AJ Lee, Nitro/Melina


Yeah, but what about a white guy and a black female? Other than Cody Rhodes and his wife Brandi, you don't see that very often at all.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Randy's reaction :lol:lmao


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Randy's reaction :lol:lmao


The confusion of King Corbin is even better! 
SUCH THINGS ONLY HAPPEN, BECAUSE CORBIN IS KING.

The story would be more interesting, if that would not be the 3rd or 4th copy&paste angle into that direction at the same time.
Fiend making out with Seth right after that, by putting something into his mouth/tongue as well .... ROFL
(But that was bad, because I had no sympathy for Seth or was scared of the Fiend, I was just laughing about Seth+Fiend.)


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> Randy's reaction :lol:lmao


Lmao look at Baron Corbins reaction to Randy Laughing :lmao


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Randy's reaction :lol:lmao


I'm guessing they were not told about the kiss lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

What the cuck is going on with all of this cuckold storylines, I'm laughing while also disgusted at the same time but hey whatever floats their boat I guess. It's such good shit. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I think Heyman has a cuck fetish. Wonder who's next?


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

lesenfanteribles said:


> What the cuck is going on with all of this cuckold storylines, I'm laughing while also disgusted at the same time but hey whatever floats their boat I guess. It's such good shit. :lmao :lmao :lmao


I think you mean 'sophisticated' good shit.

:vince$


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Mutant God said:


> I'm guessing they were not told about the kiss lol


Randy is so fucking amazing at the entertainment aspects of wrestling, that it makes me wish he was more inspiring with his ring work. He'd be my GOAT right now. I love him just throwing his hands out and walking away like "this shit's too crazy for me I'm out."


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Meanwhile I think, the following will happen:



Spoiler: what will happen



Lana as manager brings Lashley to win a title and backstabs him later, to bring the title on Rusev.



They did stuff like this before and it is one of the few ways not to totally destroy Rusev.




Rick Sanchez said:


> I think Heyman has a ... fetish. Wonder who's next?


I thought Heyman already had a food fetish. He looks more and more f$5 every week.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

MontyCora said:


> Randy is so fucking amazing at the entertainment aspects of wrestling, that it makes me wish he was more inspiring with his ring work. He'd be my GOAT right now. I love him just throwing his hands out and walking away like "this shit's too crazy for me I'm out."


If he ever leaves WWE we'll see the best version of Randy. I LOVE no fucks given Randy too.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Hangman said:


> I think you mean 'sophisticated' good shit.
> 
> :vince$


Right on the :vince$


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

As I posted earlier, I think that Bobby Lashley's wife (the former Krystal Marshall) will make a cameo this coming week or next.

I can see her coming to the ring to console Rusev/look like she's going to get even with Lashley for cheating on her and then Lashley will attack Rusev from behind. Then Lana will come to the ring to join Lashley and his wife and there will be an ECW-style 3 way kiss with Lana, Lashley and Lashley's wife. They seem to want to humiliate Rusev as much as possible so don't think that's out of the realm of possibilities.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

This emerging culture of looking down on people who enjoy being "cucks" is a bit alarming to me. So what if a guy enjoys watching his wife have sex with other men? Who are you to judge him for it? Its a weird kink maybe. Its not one of mine or yours, but its what he's into. Maybe he also enjoys having her watch him have sex with other women, and maybe she enjoys that too.

So fucking what?


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> This emerging culture of looking down on people who enjoy being "cucks" is a bit alarming to me. So what if a guy enjoys watching his wife have sex with other men? Who are you to judge him for it? Its a weird kink maybe. Its not one of mine or yours, but its what he's into. Maybe he also enjoys having her watch him have sex with other women, and maybe she enjoys that too.
> 
> So fucking what?


Cucks are lame, beta males. Real men can satisfy their women and don't need to watch them with some other dude to get off. If you're a dude who enjoys watching your woman with other men then why are you with her in the first place? It's pretty lame.


----------



## Booooo (Jul 24, 2018)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> This emerging culture of looking down on people who enjoy being "cucks" is a bit alarming to me. So what if a guy enjoys watching his wife have sex with other men? Who are you to judge him for it? Its a weird kink maybe. Its not one of mine or yours, but its what he's into. Maybe he also enjoys having her watch him have sex with other women, and maybe she enjoys that too.
> 
> So fucking what?


hahhahahahaha this is the saddest shit i've read in a while. Society as a whole truly is going down the drain.

Imagine defending cucks of all people.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Cucks are lame, beta males. Real men can satisfy their women and don't need to watch them with some other dude to get off. If you're a dude who enjoys watching your woman with other men then why are you with her in the first place? It's pretty lame.


Again, I won't judge him as lame or weak for it. He may be quite strong and actually enjoy it. Some guys like being put in chains and whipped. Some guys like being cucked. It doesn't make them of lower worth. Nor does it necessarily mean they can't satisfy their wives. In some cases the wife may even need convincing. He may get off on it more than her. And maybe they are swingers and experiment with other people, both men and women all together or with one watching.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Cucks are lame, beta males. Real men can satisfy their women and don't need to watch them with some other dude to get off. If you're a dude who enjoys watching your woman with other men then why are you with her in the first place? It's pretty lame.


Thats an incredibly narrow minded and stupid point of view but im pretty sure you know that. Sexual kinks aren’t exactly black and white

As for why people are looking down on the two cuck angles... it’s because they’re both pretty dumb and makes a complete joke out of the guys being cucked. How are we supposed to support that?


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Booooo said:


> hahhahahahaha this is the saddest shit i've read in a while. Society as a whole truly is going down the drain.
> 
> Imagine defending cucks of all people.


That's the same attitude people had towards gays not long ago. You don't have to understand it or share it to respect people and what they are into without judging them as lesser beings. Do you also look down on swingers generally? How about asexual people (with no interest in sex)?


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

ObsoleteMule said:


> As for why people are looking down on the two cuck angles... it’s because they’re both pretty dumb and makes a complete joke out of the guys being cucked. How are we supposed to support that?


It is being overdone for sure. They already had the Mike Kanelis stuff.


----------



## Anglefan4lifeV1 (Aug 22, 2016)

Blisstory said:


> Lana-Dolph
> Lana-English
> Lana-Lashley
> 
> I realize shes fucking god awful in the ring but is the only way you can book her as a whore?


Yes


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Even with a girl, Bobby still doesn't feel any more charismatic

He has the perpetual "I have no idea what I'm doing here in the WWE, but I won't question it!" look on his face


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> That's the same attitude people had towards gays not long ago. You don't have to understand it or share it to respect people and what they are into without judging them as lesser beings. Do you also look down on swingers generally? How about asexual people (with no interest in sex)?


People like that know they're being steaming piles of shit but since its the internet they’re gonna continue being deplorable and acting like they're “alpha males” online (when that’s probably far from the truth in real life). 

I like to think of it this way.. the world is moving forward as a whole so these narrow minded people who swear by “alpha/beta” alignments will die out sooner or later


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> This emerging culture of looking down on people who enjoy being "cucks" is a bit alarming to me. So what if a guy enjoys watching his wife have sex with other men? Who are you to judge him for it? Its a weird kink maybe. Its not one of mine or yours, but its what he's into. Maybe he also enjoys having her watch him have sex with other women, and maybe she enjoys that too.
> 
> So fucking what?


:lol

I can explain the history and the numbers game for you and ObsoleteMule if you like

I'm afraid it is bad news for your perspective though


----------



## victorvnv (Feb 15, 2011)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Casual Fan #52 said:
> 
> 
> > That's the same attitude people had towards gays not long ago. You don't have to understand it or share it to respect people and what they are into without judging them as lesser beings. Do you also look down on swingers generally? How about asexual people (with no interest in sex)?
> ...


The concept of alphas/ betas will never die out as it exist and will always exist in the nature .

Being the alpha is the dream of any animal that moves in group as it lets them have whatever females they want , whenever they want, they get to feed first and everyone is pandering to them so they get to be like the alphas one day or at least close enough so they are allowed to breed with some of the females .

Being alpha means you are the biggest, baddest, strongest animal in the group and your generation will continue as you will spread your genes in as many females as you want.

Humans by nature in general are no different . 

Every guy when he’s young dreams of being loved by women , being able to be with the hottest chicks out there and have the other guys ponder to them.

Sure enough there are exceptions - gay people , swingers, cucks etc. 

But those people only exist in our world becuase we have created a world that is safe and forgiving enough that even the weakest of them all are allowed to breed and spread their genes.

Back some 500 years ago most of those people would have been killed or died from hunger as they aren’t competetive or strong enough to survive harsh and hostile environment .

Therefore I see no reason why I should admire cucks on tv or feel sorry for them.

They can live their lives as they please they don’t bother me, but to support guys who are ok their wives getting pounded in front of them- that will never happen.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> :lol
> 
> I can explain the history and the numbers game for you and ObsoleteMule if you like
> 
> I'm afraid it is bad news for your perspective though


The fuck are you talking about? History and numbers? All im saying is that its stupid to say someone is a pussy or “less of a man” because they like cuck shit. Is it something im into? No but im not gonna just automatically assume a guy is less of a man just because thats what they're into.

Kind of like every guy on here calling Ricochet a pussy because he fingered himself... at the end of the day thats just the guy’s kink. He’s probably fucked more hot chicks than some of is could even dream of. Its not that hard of a concept to understand.

But keeping on topic... the guys currently being cucked on WWE programming look lame because thats how they’re presented. Not necessarily because theyre into cuck shit


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

victorvnv said:


> The concept of alphas/ betas will never die out as it exist and will always exist in the nature .
> 
> Being the alpha is the dream of any animal that moves in group as it lets them have whatever females they want , whenever they want, they get to feed first and everyone is pandering to them so they get to be like the alphas one day or at least close enough so they are allowed to breed with some of the females .
> 
> ...


Spoken like a true knuckle dragger... history has no relevance when times have changed. This aint the wild. Any regular guy can pull a female these days. We see it every single day. Will they pull the sexiest women? Probably not but in the end they still reproduce. 

That alpha shit is outdated and reserved for men who are aren’t exactly comfortable in their masculinity or just living in the past


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

victorvnv said:


> The concept of alphas/ betas will never die out as it exist and will always exist in the nature .
> 
> Being the alpha is the dream of any animal that moves in group as it lets them have whatever females they want , whenever they want, they get to feed first and everyone is pandering to them so they get to be like the alphas one day or at least close enough so they are allowed to breed with some of the females .
> 
> ...


Absolutely great comment


----------



## victorvnv (Feb 15, 2011)

ObsoleteMule said:


> victorvnv said:
> 
> 
> > The concept of alphas/ betas will never die out as it exist and will always exist in the nature .
> ...


Uhm yes it is still very relevant even more so then ever before. 

Why do guys kill themselves in the gym every day , injecting their asses with roids and risking their long term health? Because they just like lifting heavy stuff for no reason? Wrong!

They do this becuase they hope that this will make them more Alpha like and will help them attract more women ( exception is only if they are in some competitive sport trying to be the best for fame and money)

Why do chicks work out and post sexy pics on their social media profiles ? Becuase they hope that this will allow them to find the best mate possible and that by being better looking they will have competitive edge over other females .

Sure enough even ugly pepper can find some match, but at the end of the day no one dreams about having some random person to fuck every day- they dream of having someone they are attracted to and they can only achieve that by making themselves more attractive or more alpha like.

That’s why you never see famous guys like Drake or Brad Pitt etc with ugly chicks- because they did all they can to get exposure and fame so they can chose the best chicks out there.

And all guys that look at them wants to be like them- because those guys are the modern day alphas .

So sorry to burst your bubble but no matter what alphas and betas will always exists and people will always want to be alphas and not betas


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

ObsoleteMule said:


> The fuck are you talking about? History and numbers? All im saying is that its stupid to say someone is a pussy or “less of a man” because they like cuck shit. Is it something im into? No but im not gonna just automatically assume a guy is less of a man just because thats what they're into.
> 
> Kind of like every guy on here calling Ricochet a pussy because he fingered himself... at the end of the day thats just the guy’s kink. He’s probably fucked more hot chicks than some of is could even dream of. Its not that hard of a concept to understand.
> 
> But keeping on topic... the guys currently being cucked on WWE programming look lame because thats how they’re presented. Not necessarily because theyre into cuck shit


The level of cope you're on is fucking incredible


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

victorvnv said:


> Uhm yes it is still very relevant even more so then ever before.
> 
> Why do guys kill themselves in the gym every day , injecting their asses with roids and risking their long term health? Because they just like lifting heavy stuff for no reason? Wrong!
> 
> ...


Naw... we can go back and forth all day but the answer for me will always be a big fat “naw”. This is what older generations dont get. Shit’s just different now... Im sorry you guys had to do the most just to get a girl to talk to you back in the day but thats just not how the game is now. 

Its such narrow-minded (and mostly Western world leaning) way of viewing how the world works. The world is now a place for individuals to be themselves and not have to abide by rigid societal standards that were in place before. Theres so many subgroups and subcultures of people... 

Do you think society really only functions under the laws of “bro” culture?


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Disputed said:


> The level of cope you're on is fucking incredible


Explain how im wrong then... I guarantee you it’ll boil down to you simply being a narrow minded POS


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, when did wrestlingforum get so political? Anyway;


ObsoleteMule said:


> Its such narrow-minded (and mostly Western world leaning) way of viewing how the world works. The world is now a place for individuals to be themselves and not have to abide by rigid societal standards that were in place before. Theres so many subgroups and subcultures of people...
> 
> Do you think society really only functions under the laws of “bro” culture?


Go tell that to the Chinese, North Korean, Indian, Russian, Middl Eastern or Eastern European leaders and people.. You´ll be lucky if you just spend the rest of your life in jail.
Maybe in a hundred years, but right now, that´s not how the world is.. It´s just how a lot of people WANT it to be..
/political statement.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> Wow, when did wrestlingforum get so political? Anyway;
> 
> 
> Go tell that to the Chinese, North Korean, Indian, Russian, Middl Eastern or Eastern European leaders and people.. You´ll be lucky if you just spend the rest of your life in jail.
> ...


Not trying to be over political but it just irks me to see narrow minded people express their opinions as law. Thinking of it from my standpoint it wasnt even a century ago that the majority of people in my country (The US) believed someone like me didn’t deserve the right to be respected as a human being. So i find it kinda dumb when we devalue people especially over something as stupid as being a cuck.

And then the whole alpha male thing gets brought up as if every passing generation isnt less traditionally “manly” as the one before. As if going to the gym somehow makes you an “alpha”. 

Yes some places still operate with outdated morals but as a WHOLE most of society is moving toward being more accepting. To believe that we still exist in the black and white alpha/beta alignment is simply just not true


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(Bobby Lashley after 9:45)


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

ObsoleteMule said:


> The fuck are you talking about? History and numbers? All im saying is that its stupid to say someone is a pussy or “less of a man” because they like cuck shit. Is it something im into? No but im not gonna just automatically assume a guy is less of a man just because thats what they're into.
> 
> Kind of like every guy on here calling Ricochet a pussy because he fingered himself... at the end of the day thats just the guy’s kink. He’s probably fucked more hot chicks than some of is could even dream of. Its not that hard of a concept to understand.
> 
> But keeping on topic... the guys currently being cucked on WWE programming look lame because thats how they’re presented. Not necessarily because theyre into cuck shit


How many guys you know are into being cucked. Just because a man allows it doesn't mean that they're okay with it. Some just don't have the balls to stand up and do anything about. Maybe Rusev is worried about losing his spot or job and that's why he allows it. Just look at why Candido never did shit about Sunny banging HBK in plain view because he didn't want to lose his job or his girl. So ya it does make you less of a man. Part of being a man is standing up for yourself and you're loved ones. The fact that this has happened to Rusev three times shows that Vince really wants to ruin his marriage to Lana.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

-XERO- said:


> (Bobby Lashley after 9:45)


That loopy dingbat must be a pain in the neck to be married to. Listening to that voice is like having an icepick driven through your forehead.


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

the44boz said:


> How many guys you know are into being cucked. Just because a man allows it doesn't mean that they're okay with it. Some just don't have the balls to stand up and do anything about. Maybe Rusev is worried about losing his spot or job and that's why he allows it. Just look at why Candido never did shit about Sunny banging HBK in plain view because he didn't want to lose his job or his girl. So ya it does make you less of a man. Part of being a man is standing up for yourself and you're loved ones. The fact that this has happened to Rusev three times shows that Vince really wants to ruin his marriage to Lana.


I have noticed that alot of these newer generation of wrestlers dont have the balls to say no to doing certain storylines or losing certain types of matches.

Its really weird honestly when u compare this generation of wrestler to the ones from just 15 yrs ago. Back in the day wrestlers did their best to protect their characters and reputation on and off screen.

Bret Hart used to protect and take his character seriously which I really respect him for that, and that is why he is one of the best imo.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

the44boz said:


> How many guys you know are into being cucked. Just because a man allows it doesn't mean that they're okay with it. Some just don't have the balls to stand up and do anything about. Maybe Rusev is worried about losing his spot or job and that's why he allows it. Just look at why Candido never did shit about Sunny banging HBK in plain view because he didn't want to lose his job or his girl. So ya it does make you less of a man. Part of being a man is standing up for yourself and you're loved ones. The fact that this has happened to Rusev three times shows that Vince really wants to ruin his marriage to Lana.


Lol thats just what you “think” being a man is. Im just saying... being a “man” is a very subjective thing. You can say the guy has no self respect but you cant call into question his manhood

Let’s not act like some of you “alpha males” aren’t regularly getting emasculated by your bosses and hold your tongue so that you can keep your job. Or by your wife to keep her happy. This is why if the whole alpha/beta alignment really existed, almost nobody would fall into te category of “alpha”


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Qudhufo said:


> I have noticed that alot of these newer generation of wrestlers dont have the balls to say no to doing certain storylines or losing certain types of matches.
> 
> Its really weird honestly when u compare this generation of wrestler to the ones from just 15 yrs ago. Back in the day wrestlers did their best to protect their characters and reputation on and off screen.
> 
> Bret Hart used to protect and take his character seriously which I really respect him for that, and that is why he is one of the best imo.


A lot had to do with more options of employment during Bret's days and they were also less wrestlers on the roster and a handful of women here and there. Today's generation of wrestlers don't even make half or a quarter of what a guy like Bret did. You are right that today's generation don't care so much about character and kayfabe but back in the day there was no social media to expose the business either.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Lol thats just what you “think” being a man is. Im just saying... being a “man” is a very subjective thing. You can say the guy has no self respect but you cant call into question his manhood
> 
> Let’s not act like some of you “alpha males” aren’t regularly getting emasculated by your bosses and hold your tongue so that you can keep your job. Or by your wife to keep her happy. This is why if the whole alpha/beta alignment really existed, almost nobody would fall into te category of “alpha”


Keeping quite when your boss yells at you if way different than a co worker making out and groping your wife in front of you and everyone else. And this happened three times already with no story line to follow. This how the Sunny/Shawn Bautista/Melina affairs started. This isn't an alpha beta thing. It's humiliation.


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

From what I heard on a youtube video I watched Rusev and Lana are planning on not renewing there contracts when they are up so this maybe Vince's way of giving them the bird before they leave.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

ObsoleteMule said:


> The fuck are you talking about? History and numbers? All im saying is that its stupid to say someone is a pussy or “less of a man” because they like cuck shit. Is it something im into? No but im not gonna just automatically assume a guy is less of a man just because thats what they're into.
> 
> *Kind of like every guy on here calling Ricochet a pussy because he fingered himself... at the end of the day thats just the guy’s kink.* He’s probably fucked more hot chicks than some of is could even dream of. Its not that hard of a concept to understand.
> 
> But keeping on topic... the guys currently being cucked on WWE programming look lame because thats how they’re presented. Not necessarily because theyre into cuck shit





im more confused as to how this information got out than this fact. like did ricochet just come out and say "i like fingering myself" or some shit?


----------



## volde (Apr 9, 2007)

jroc72191 said:


> im more confused as to how this information got out than this fact. like did ricochet just come out and say "i like fingering myself" or some shit?


If I remember right he, for some reason, filmed himself while doing it and those videos later leaked.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

jpickens said:


> From what I heard on a youtube video I watched Rusev and Lana are planning on not renewing there contracts when they are up so this maybe Vince's way of giving them the bird before they leave.


They could've easily said no though if they weren't interested in doing the segment and planned on leaving anyway they would've been content with just being on main event or some shit. Lana was definitely into that shit though lol, makes me wonder if Rusev is a cuck that likes to watch Lana fuck other men, can't see how he would've signed up for that if he didn't care at least a little bit.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Rusev getting cucked hard


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Vince’s cuckold fetish present once again.


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

And this is why AEW and possibly IMPACT will crush RAW in ratings who wants to see this shit when you can watch actual wrestling.


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

what a waste of good talent in Lashley and Rusev.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180255887279218688
:duck


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

Jan.S.Gelz said:


> Don't forget RuRu standing there like a loser...


RuRu lol! Why you had to do that man like that?



jpickens said:


> possibly IMPACT


You smoked some real good weed there man.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I love how internet toughguys jump straight to "Rusev is a cuck". You ever think he could actually be the complete opposite? He's just not some insecure neckbeard who thinks his wife acting is the end of the World.


----------



## victorvnv (Feb 15, 2011)

Zappers said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180255887279218688
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/hyMUuZy.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Duck" class="inlineimg" />


That’s actually great . Lana plays the stuck up hot bitch role great.

Now that I am thinking - she may end up being a really good manager / sidekick to Lashley. He has the look/ athleticism but not the mic skills and Lana has no wrestling skills but A+ look and very solid heel mic skills.

A Hayman Lesnar vs Lana/ Lashley feud could be golden if they ever move Lashley to SD. At least he has the proper look plus mma background to look like a legit threat to Lesnar unlike Cain.


----------



## OswaldMosley (Oct 6, 2019)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I love how internet toughguys jump straight to "Rusev is a cuck". You ever think he could actually be the complete opposite? He's just not some insecure neckbeard who thinks his wife acting is the end of the World.


No. Rusev and Lana are desperate to keep their jobs and will be forced into these trashy storylines as long as they work for WWE.

Paul Heyman is a sleazy pervert and just can't help himself. The moment he is in charge he immediately books two different angles to satisfy his interracial cuckoldry fetish. Saying this is Vince's doing is laughable.

Vince McMahon is fine with it because he tried to breakup Rusev and Lana for years. It hasn't worked yet so try and try again.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Noice they finally have her dropping the accent.


----------



## Jak J (Oct 5, 2019)

Lashley is very underrated. If this leads to a push, I'm all for it.


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

Meh I see this going nowhere fast.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

volde said:


> If I remember right he, for some reason, filmed himself while doing it and those videos later leaked.


where is this video? for, um, research reasons


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

victorvnv said:


> That’s actually great . Lana plays the stuck up hot bitch role great.


I just hear Heyman talking, especially with the "video games" thing he doesn`t understand. It is the same situation, when Rousey blamed Becky Lynch for what is wrong with millenials (even Rousey is same age as Becky).




Jak J said:


> Lashley is very underrated. If this leads to a push, I'm all for it.


If. So far Lana is the one talking and getting the attention.
So again Lashley got a mouthpiece and is there for "good looking", exactly the same thing he did with Lio.


----------

